# I am Kelly Carter ( We do not Tip...)



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Waitress Kelly Carter said a couple had written on the receipt: "Great service don't tip black people."
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ervice-don-tip-black-people-article-1.2941519

I drive for Uber. 1000s of rides completed and a 4.9 Driver Rating. Presume my services provided are at a high level.

And while the story in this article is much much worse, and really should not happen in 2017 America, anywhere.

Somehow, in someway, I feel there is a slight parallel to Uber Drivers. You know, when Riders get out of your vehicle without Tipping.

It just feels like I'm being told, " Your service was great. I'll Tip other Transportation Services (even those with inferior service).

But, " I don't Tip Uber Drivers".

Kelly Carter, you handled your situation extremely well. The couple you provided exceptional service to are ignorant of common sense and manners and social norms.

My skin pigment is lighter than yours. I have different life experiences than you because of it. So in no way can I truly understand what you go through on a daily basis.

But after reading this article, I just kind of feel, in this one particular circumstance, that " I am Kelly Carter".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Uber.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

This is almost certainly a hoax, and not a very original hoax. How many of these, now, have been proven false under questioning? Every special snowflake knows they can gin up sympathy with a story of racism and victimhood—except that nobody believes them anymore.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I laughed when I read "political landscape" in the article. 

I love these fake news stories. It's entertaining watching these cupcakes becoming professional victims.


----------

